
How do React hooks work? - gk1
https://www.netlify.com/blog/2019/03/11/deep-dive-how-do-react-hooks-really-work/
======
glvn
I recently switched over my side project's forms from traditional stateful
forms to ones using react hooks. It's amazing at reducing noise in large forms
that have tons of fields, nixed close to 500 lines of just handler code by
switching over.

